# Came Out Nice...



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


>


Bugger it!!! Looks like I'm out of a job, I'll email over my client list!!

Nice work dude


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Who did it? looks right pucca!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Who did it? looks right pucca!


I did! :thumbup: ( or did you mean the strap? Its a Toshi that came with it )


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That looks excellent mate :thumbsup:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

take it the love affair hasn't ended yet then


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not at all.... Been wearing it all week actually


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well yeah I did mean the pic, sorry wasn't meant to be a dig but probably the best I've see, well from you anyway  depth of field, lighting, croping all about perfect imho!

do you wanna rewrite the hints and tips?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Paul 

Errr no thanks, nothing I could add really, sometimes they come out good and you dont know why, like golf.....


----------

